# htaccess - feste Weiterleitung mit einem festen Parameter



## folio (19. September 2008)

Hi,

ich habe eine kleine Internetseite. Für die Finanzierung mache ich gelegentlich Werbung für "myby.de". Weil die Zanox-Links (für die Provisionen) immer schlecht ankommen, möchte ich diese Links maskieren. Ich habe mir folgendes überlegt:


Die Zanox Links zu myby kommen im Format:

http://www.zanox-affiliate.de/?874987345734509873&ULP=[[*XXX*]]

Das rote ist also die Artikelnummer, in diesem Beispiel 12345.

Kann ich htaccess so einstellen, dass es beim Aufruf von

http://www.meinedomain.de/myby/12345 

die URL
http://www.zanox-affiliate.de/?874987345734509873&ULP=[[12345]]

aufruft?


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (19. September 2008)

Hi,

so ungefähr?


```
RewriteRule http://www.meinedomain.de/myby/([0-9]+) http://www.zanox-affiliate.de/?874987345734509873&ULP=$1
```

LG


----------



## folio (19. September 2008)

Hi,

danke schon mal.

Ich habe jetzt probiert es einzubauen, aber es funktioniert nicht. Das hier steht (neben anderen Dingen) in meiner htaccess Datei:

RewriteRule http://www.schnaeppchenfuchs.com/myby/([0-9]+) http://ad.zanox.com/ppc/?8504173C1076972975&ULP=[[$1]]

Aber wenn ich http://www.schnaeppchenfuchs.com/myby/100019525 aufrufe kommt ein Error 404.


----------



## Gumbo (19. September 2008)

```
RewriteRule ^myby/([0-9]+)$ http://www.zanox-affiliate.de/?874987345734509873&ULP=[[$1]]
```


----------



## folio (19. September 2008)

Sorry, aber es funktioniet immer noch nicht 

RewriteRule ^myby/([0-9]+)$ http://ad.zanox.com/ppc/?8504173C1076972975&ULP=[[$1]]

Das steht jetzt in der htaccess-Datei. Darüber stehen Sachen wie:

Redirect /index.htm http://www.schnaeppchenfuchs.com/blog/

und darunter steht das hier


```
RewriteEngine On
RewriteCond %{QUERY_STRING}   (.*)=http(.*)   [NC,OR]
RewriteCond %{QUERY_STRING}   (.*)urlx=(.*)   [NC]
RewriteRule ^(.*)  - [F]
<IfModule mod_rewrite.c>
RewriteEngine On
RewriteBase /blog/
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-f
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-d
RewriteRule . /blog/index.php [L]
</IfModule>
```


----------



## folio (20. September 2008)

Hi

nach ein bisschen Recherche habe ich einen Weg gefunden, auf dem es funktioniert:


```
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-f
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-d
RewriteRule ^myby/(.+)$ http://ad.zanox.com/ppc/?968465465&ULP=[[$1]] [L]
```


----------

